# When can I put my baby platies



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

into my tank? They're currently about 1/2 inch - 3/4 inch long, and not very big around. I would like to put them into the tank soon, but am not going to do it too until they're ready, as I don't want the others killing them off. My tank has 3 neons, 3 zebra danios, 1 adult platy, and one small pleco.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think they would be alright, nothing seems to me like it would be big enough to eat them if they are that big. Give it a go and watch them for awhile, if trouble arises remove them.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I was kinda thinking that too, which is why I'm asking. I sure would hate to throw one in and see it get chomped. Of course maybe, if I added them in after a really good feeding...the fish wouldn't be as prone to see if one would make a good snack that way...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Make sure they have plenty of cover so they can get away if they need to. But overall at that size they should be ok


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, well update...I put the fish in the tank about a week after I posted this. I woke up yesterday morning to only having 4 out of the 7 fish still in the tank. So...something ate them. They're back in their vase now. I guess they'll stay in the vase awhile longer. RIP poor fishies.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you sure they're as big as you stated they were? I've been able to put quarter-inch platies and mollies in tanks with 5' angelfish, 1 1/2 foot plecos, schools of danios, a crayfish, and two turtles.. (Yes, I kept two little pond sliders with my fish when they were little. They never tried to eat the fish.) Barely any ever got eaten, and the ones that did were usually the smaller, weaker ones that were bad off from the start. 

Better luck your next try!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Were you counting the tail when you gave the measurement? We probably should have asked before we gave you answers. When giving sizes of fish tails and fins do not count.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, even without the tail they're between 1/2 and 3/4 inches. They were fine for the first couple of days, and whatever ate them did it at night. I don't know if plecos will attack baby fish, but he's the only nocturnal thing I have in there. I'll just keep these guys in their jar until I'm sure they're big enough. They're over a month old now, and I thought they'd be ok, but apparently not.


----------

